# link between a Blue Buffalo food and hypercalcemia



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://news.vin.com/VINNews.aspx?articleId=16468
_
"Veterinarians report mysterious link between dog food and hypercalcemia"_

August 31, 2010
For The VIN News Service 

Partial quote:

_The reports have cropped up on the Veterinary Information Network (VIN), an online community for the profession and parent of the VIN News Service. In message board discussions, veterinarians have revealed cases of hypercalcemia secondary to vitamin D toxicosis occurring in dogs that eat a single brand of dry pet food: Blue Buffalo Wilderness Diet, chicken flavor. In each of the cases, veterinarians report that dogs’ conditions have improved after switching brands. _

Whole Dog News reported this too.


----------



## Stuart Stuart (Dec 25, 2009)

I had been feeding Blue Dog food for awhile. My gsd has had stomach problems on and off she seemed to drink a lot more water than my other dogs (Boykin Spaniels) I switched to another dog food about a month ago she does not have any stomach problems and she does not seem to drink as much water could just be a coincidence but I am a lot more happier with the results.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Stuart Stuart said:


> I had been feeding Blue Dog food .....


Blue Buffalo?

Was it the same one the article mentions (Blue Buffalo Wilderness Diet, chicken flavor)?


----------



## Stuart Stuart (Dec 25, 2009)

It was not the Blue Wilderness but it was the Blue Life Protection Formula


----------

